# GTS3M Review



## emps (Aug 7, 2018)

First off - the dual adjustment system is interesting and i like it. ive set it to relatively tight tensions and 3rd tightest spring compression. I would like to see it in again in the future.

Cons :
Its quite dry out of the box
Uncontrollable and far too fast out of the box - can do U3's with one flick
Some spring noise
Ridges don't really do much except make it feel bigger

Pros :
Fast and smooth after setup
Stability is good; wont pop on reasonable tensions
The shades contrast against each other quite well

Setup : I suggest some solar lube, traxxas 50k or lubicle black for the core. Maybe some Lubicle Silk, Lubicle One, Martian, or Lunar

Specs :
Size : 56mm
Weight : 3.2oz
Release Date : 6/26/18

The GTS3M is my main as of now. Ive done around 1000-1500 solves on it and really like it! The ridges make it feel a bit bigger than it actually is, so if you prefer smaller cubes, you should probably get the gan 354m.


----------

